# Brakes on IH 574



## goatblain (Feb 6, 2015)

Thought I'd post the process of replacing my right side brake on my 574. I believe my brakes, being way over worn, is the cause of metal filings appearing in my hydraulic system and clogging the filter. The clogged filter causes the hydraulic system to slow and eventually quit. This issue has been discussed here at great length. 

Here's the old girl:









First I drained all the hydraulic oil from the tractor. That's 3 drain plugs. I jacked up the right rear side of the tractor so I could put a jack stand under it and remove the right rear wheel:









The service manual says to remove the fenders/fuel tank/seat assembly but after talking to an IH mechanic I just removed the seat and loosened the nuts holding it down and jacked it the right side up about 3 inches. I built an extension for my floor jack so after loosening the bolts holding the axle casing on I was able to remove it easliy.









Once I was able to get a good look at the brakes it was evident that it was long overdue to be serviced. The padding on the brake disk had been worn away a long time ago so it had been metal-on-metal for quite some time. This resulted in damage to the brake plates 535317R1 and 399736R2. The wheel side plate had been worn so much that the brake disk was making contact with shaft ends of the planetary gears.


















The mechanic recommended, since I have it apart, to replace the orings 343932R1 and 21472R1 on the brake piston. It was easily pried out with a screwdriver after putting some 1/4" bolts in the threaded holes on the piston. I tapped some 3/8" holes in a couple 1/4" plates to make a tool to evenly press the piston back in without damaging the orings.









After replacing the plates and the brake disk 399734R1 putting it back together was fairly easy. I put the drive shaft into the differential first. Then the brake disk on the shaft. Then it was easy to line up the axle casing using my floor jack and bolt it back on.

That's about it. I still have to put the hydraulic oil back in and bleed the brake lines. The other side should be done but after spending about $600 (Canadian) on parts for this side I think I'll wait until next year to do the other. I'm pretty sure this was the worst side after experiencing some strange brake lockups on this side this past summer. I'll wait and see if filings continue to appear in my hydraulic filter but by the looks of the brakes I'm pretty sure this was a big source.


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks for that. These instructions will help me out quite a bit.


----------



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

Very cool. Thanks for posting. My backhoe 3400A looks a lot like this set up. I'd like to delve into the process but I have to remove so much stuff it is just daunting. Looks like you were able to do the repair without removing the transmission cover. Is everything accessible from the side ? 

My left brake does not work at all and I replaced the seals in the Master cylinders so I know they are good. One wheel brakes work well enough on the hoe and I have other opportunities if I decide to go that route. 

Thanks again for posting. This is good stuff.


----------



## goatblain (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes, everything was accessible from the side. The Service Manual said you have to take the fenders-seat-fuel tank assembly off but the IH mechanic told me you don't need to. Maneuvering the axle assembly with the floor jack allowed me to easily get it lined up when putting it back on.

This WAS the problem with the clogging oil filter. I haven't had any problems with that since this fix.

Good luck!


----------



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply. You guys are motivating me. LOL


----------

